# Wicked Pictures



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

K got your attention. Now feed my vanity.

Bristles from my male bristlenose
some friggin big friggin fat fat female amanos
burmese lace loach.. I want more 
Female Rams fighting over a particularly attractive granite rock


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The pictures are good, but don't you feed your fish? Those rams are emaciated.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

BillD said:


> The pictures are good, but don't you feed your fish? Those rams are emaciated.


Does this look emaciated to you? When they flex their stomachs suck in. They store their fat on their back. If they're thicker than my angels at 5x the size and eat like pigs im pretty sure theyre not emaciated.

SAME FISH different pose. Notice the good 1/3" of pure fat buildup on its back and how thisck it is?

Its the angle.

Don't you use your brain? It seems emaciated.

Don't diss my fish dude lest thy fish be dissed


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wowww they look soooooo emaciated huh?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

They have sunken bellies, so yes, they look soooo emaciated. Your more than welcome to diss my fish, if they deserve it. As I recall, you have no qualms about dissing other people's fish.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

in big bold letters in rule #3 ....* DO NOT MAKE PERSONAL ATTACKS.*

address his POINT Pablo.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Ahhh yes an angelfish under a different name is still an angelfish. LOL


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Don't diss my fish dude lest thy fish be dissed


That's a very strange statement from somebody who told me that my fish were underfed on another forum eh?

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> That's a very strange statement from somebody who told me that my fish were underfed on another forum eh?
> 
> Martin.


idunno... Your fish WERE underfed...  hehehe (joking joking) honestly though I thought I was nicer about it...

This was all resolved long ago anyway...


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

After laying egg female rams look like they have been starved for months  The one in the first pic may have layed in the previous few days. Nice colour on them.


----------

